# Decisions



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all. Is the Rhino grinder considered better for brewed coffee than the Hario Skerton please? Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the Rhino (like Porlex, Hario Slim) has smaller increments in adjustment, otherwise there's probably nothing in it, beyond ergonomics & looks.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

So, is the Slim a better option than the Skerton?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Bump


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Slim is better ergonomically, I found the handle a bit short & at finer settings (the ones you are most likely to use for Aeropress, Clever, maybe moka) the entry to the burrs was a little small, which made grinding a slow process. Around 7 clicks or more out (getting into drip range), it was better. A Porlex handle will work on a Hario Slim. Slim doesn't hold as much as the Skerton, the Slim catch cup holds about 30g of grounds...but, I wouldn't want to grind 30g on any of them.

Any of these grinders is fine for smaller doses (

The Porlex has a good feel, burr less obstructive at finer settings, comfortable handle, but the handle is a little more prone to coming off during grinding (concentrate on keeping downward pressure).

What kind of brews are you most likely to be using it for?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I personally think the Hario is uncomfortable to use. It slips a lot even with the silicone base and it's too big to grip with your hand comfortably whilst you turn the handle. I switched mine to a porlex which is much easier to use and much more comfy. But as mentioned above I would defo not grind more than 18g.


----------

